# Orion juice availability in Pretoria



## Cruces (27/9/17)

Hi all. Does anyone know of a Vape shop in Pretoria that stock Orion juice?


----------



## Tank88 (27/9/17)

Closest I can think of is NoonClouds in Centurion.


----------



## Cruces (27/9/17)

Tank88 said:


> NoonClouds


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------

